# Snow Map For Nor'easter



## MikeLWB (Sep 12, 2012)

Snow Map:
http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=9554&topicid=11519&Itemid=179

Models shift west in the noon time runs as they correct for the impressive convection over night in Atlanta metro:

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&topicid=11515&groupid=9554&Itemid=179


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

MikeLWB;1510832 said:


> Snow Map:
> http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=9554&topicid=11519&Itemid=179
> 
> Models shift west in the noon time runs as they correct for the impressive convection over night in Atlanta metro:
> ...


Looks like that correction shift east was wrong. Literally a textbook coastal snowstorm for NJ. Crazy how everything weather wise is falling perfectly into place for NJ. I'd take your map and shift it east. Put the 3-6 up to a 4-8 and it's perfect.


----------

